# keeping alot of reptiles



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

there seems to be alot of people with lots of reptiles on this site and ur right when u say they are addictive im already after more the only problem is i was just wondering were u keep all your vivs etc as i only have a 2 bedrooms my daughter is in one so i cant put them in there lol i currently have my leo in my bedroom but the wife isnt 2 keen on that or more being in there i dont have a garage is it just a case of sweet talking my wife or has anyone got any suggestions lol


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

If you've got a garden then you could put in or convert a shed. You would need insulation and power to it but it allows for a lot more space.

We've currently got 2 rooms for the reptiles (soon to be a 3rd) but we are planning on a large shed in the future to house some of the bigger reps as they grow.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

sugarraylumsden said:


> there seems to be alot of people with lots of reptiles on this site and ur right when u say they are addictive im already after more the only problem is i was just wondering were u keep all your vivs etc as i only have a 2 bedrooms my daughter is in one so i cant put them in there lol i currently have my leo in my bedroom but the wife isnt 2 keen on that or more being in there i dont have a garage is it just a case of sweet talking my wife or has anyone got any suggestions lol


We've got a big shed in the garden, it's full to overflowing now though lol, I've got my incubator in a walk in cupboard in the house, at hatchling time my bedroom is overtaken , and any quaranteens go in the living room, so yeah pretty much everywhere. Really need the kids to move out and I can have their bedrooms lol


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

lol i na i wish i had a big house


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i live with my parents at the moment so i have 4 leos, a royal and a BD in my bedroom and the OH lives with his parents too and has 3 leos and 2 BD's in his room... we're looking for a 3 bedroomed house so we can have a reptile room (the OH needs a studio too haha) will probably keep the quarantined animals either in the stuido, bedroom or living room tho


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

mine go right up to the ceiling :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

'Tis a problem I'm having too.
Already had my Mexi Black knocked back by the missus as she refuses to have anything in our bedroom !
At the mo the leo's are divided up in the 2 kids rooms over 5 vivs, but I'll soon have to find space for an incubator/hatchling rack......(plus the additional inevitable 'additions') !

My lad has his corn, but is wanting another snake for xmas this year, so it's where to put another 3/4 foot viv in there too... decisions decisions.

I've seriously thought about an extension as a 'rep room' but have pushed my luck on so many things I think that would be a step too far.

Just off to look up shed/insulation/power options now though !!! :lol2:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

just do it... whats the worst that can happen? x


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I have em in my bedroom and living room. I converted the bottom shelf of my bookshelf into a viv. I use the kitchen for quarantine.

If I trebled my collection I'd just keep stacking and find the space. If I had an ENORMOUS collection I'd rack them to save space.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh and were selling one of the sofas to make more room in the living room:lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have them in the the living room 10 vivs lol.. in the bedroom snake rack.. soon to be in the Garage a hell of a lot more.

Liz


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

i will just have 2 keep sweet talking the wife lol plenty of flowers etc + i think i will have to start buying the wooden vivs as ive been told there stackable ive got exo terra one a the mo good viv but not very good when u dont have much space


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sazzle said:


> just do it... whats the worst that can happen? x


Divorce !?
:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

we have them in our bedroom, our daughters rooms, our lounge and an old kitchen is our nursery for breeding beardies.
We are in the process of finishing off our new reptile/storage area which is 25ft x 10ft. We hope to get the vivs outta the house and be able to make room for the kids at last.......:lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

We have 2, soon to be 3, tanks in the living room for the turtles.
And 6 vivs + 7 RUBs in the bedroom.
I like being able to see my animals but can't have vivs in the living room just now as my daughter is only one and has a tendancy to bang on the glass.
Once she is older, and we have bought a place of our own I would expect we'll have an animal room but also have some display vivs.
A pond for the bigger turtles and a good big indoor enclosure for the smaller ones - thinking of getting a tank built into a wall.


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

might have to go with the divorce lol + i will prob start putting them in dining room when the daughter grows up but im abit worried that she will scare them or turn of the heat matts as she is only 3 and very naughty lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I currently have a nice 14' x 12' spare bedroom for my vivs and stacks ~ my children have grown up and left home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

lucky u :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> I currently have a nice 14' x 12' spare bedroom for my vivs and stacks ~ my children have grown up and left home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm like a convict crossing off the days on the cell wall at the mo............ Gotta wait a few more years before the missus will let me 'kick em out' though !!!

Kids eh, who'd have em ? Don't half get in the way of the finer things in life ! :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

2 right lol ive still got a few more years yet 15 years or more lol


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

ur right it is addictive and i am starting to think im running out of room lol my reptiles are all in me room at mo lol and aitn got a lot of room left but still planning on more reptiles:2thumb:


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

its very addictive i just have a gecko at mo but already thinking of getting a corn snake lol


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I've just sold my PC and got a laptop, bought a vustomm built triple stack to put where my PC used to be  have a small viv for my baby beardie space saving for when he needs a bigger one. I also have just enough space to squeeze in an arboreal viv before my living room is completely filled. 

All that is before I find a place to put my berber skink who is currently residing on my dining table and has an extension cable trailing across the room for him :lol2:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a 6foot viv on the kitchen side facing into the living room then 3 vivs and a spare viv in my bedroom, want so many more though :lol2: . 

No lye ins when all the UV's kick in :devil: if i didn't have to rent a room to pay my rent i could have he spare room as a viv room but alas no :banghead:

Just need to get a nice rich girl who likes reps and cars :hmm:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Im getting my royal this week and already trying find somewhere to put him dont really wana put him on the floor coz the cats but its looking that way lol:bash:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've just bought 2more vivs not 100% sure where i'm gonna put them though


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

mine are in an insulated shed, you need to get air con though coz in the summer it gets waaay too hot in there.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

me and my OH have a 3 bed place so she has gave me the 3rd room for all my snakes


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

mine were all spread arounbd the open plan bottom floor of my house and my bedroom - got fed up with finding crix in bed with me though so they are all in the spare bedroom - havent any kids but they can have to box room ayway of we decide to have any!!!


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm just about to start converting the garage in to a snake room 

Unfortunately it requires a new garage door, heating, lighting, and new snake racks!

oh, then of course I'll want lots more snakes to put in it.

Addiction is a costly thing...


----------



## GemmaB (Jul 22, 2008)

When I first started we had ours in the bed room such was a nightmare we had vivs on the floor under the tele on the cuboards it was a mess LOL now we have built a stack with vivs and a rack in the spare room wich is so much easier for feedind and cleaning but some people have made some awsome rep rooms in sheds garages and lofts! all depends how good at building you are!


----------

